# TT pedals fit?



## Jim's16VScirocco (Apr 1, 2002)

I like the StailessSteel TT pedals....they just pop on? (I'm a noob)


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

they should fit right on, if you have a 6speed AR


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Cool idea! thanks man!!


----------



## Jim's16VScirocco (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: (petethepug)*

Yep, we have the 6 speed AR. Love it....had it almost 1 month.
Ya' think the dead pedal would fit too? I will ask my parts guy then...getting the pedals today actually.
Where do yous know where a good place to get Hartmann RS6 replicas rims?...again...I'm a noob to the Audi scene.


----------

